# Cinelli Vigorelli



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been thinking of getting a 2011 Cinelli Vigorelli simply because it looks good. I have no idea how it rides, apart from knowing that its ridiculously heavy for an alumimum Pista bike. Furthermore, I don't know if it is any good as a fixie for casual winter riding. But it looks good, and I want to get one. I like it the way it looks in this pic, but I would want to replace that FSA crank. Appreciate input.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

What do you plan to do with it? 

If you plan to just ride around the weight shouldn't be too big of an issue. Otherwise, Ive heard that it is a rather good frame for what it is. 

If you can put a brake on there I say go for it if you like it and fits you. I like the colors of the bike. Much better than older models.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for your post. I plan to just ride around. Pretty slowly actually  Because of ice and debris on the roads during winter. Its 20 degrees F outside, and so there won't be many 40 mph descents in this freezing cold. 

I hear the frame weighs like a steel bike.. around 1650 grams for the frame.. but that the Columbus Airplane aluminum is real stiff (which is good) and buzzy. But like you said, if I'm just going to cruise around, what does it matter?

I just like the colors, and I like the cheap price of the frame. I think it comes drilled for two brakes, and I confirmed that the fork has a brake hole. They are under no illusions of this being a true track bike. I think they made this for the fixie crowd.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nice looking frame.....don't worry about the weight....go for it


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a nice frame. But be advised - it's a stiff S.O.B. Maybe not the best for long rides on less than good road surfaces.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i am unable to find a price.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I like this, too.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

@John Henry

The standard market price is $800. It often sells cheaper than that. Although this time, its supposed to be sold with seatpost and stem, so I expect it to be a tad more expensive. But I have access to discounts.

That steel frame you showed is even more beautiful! But I'm afraid it'll be more expensive.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> @John Henry
> 
> The standard market price is $800. It often sells cheaper than that. Although this time, its supposed to be sold with seatpost and stem, so I expect it to be a tad more expensive. But I have access to discounts.
> 
> That steel frame you showed is even more beautiful! But I'm afraid it'll be more expensive.


discounts rule!

the frame i posted: Gazzetta goes for about $600 usd on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cinelli-Gazzetta-56cm-Track-Frameset-/140421895895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> discounts rule!
> 
> the frame i posted: Gazzetta goes for about $600 usd on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cinelli-Gazzetta-56cm-Track-Frameset-/140421895895?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0




wow, it's got the fancy stickers, but that thing in not worthy of the cinelli name


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> wow, it's got the fancy stickers, but that thing in not worthy of the cinelli name


Agreed. That's an Asian-sourced, tig-welded, named tubing in the three main tubes only attempt to jump on the fixie phenom.

Now the Supercorsa Pista.........


----------

